# Some Pics of My Hedgie Kairi Mckayla



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Here's some Pictures of my New and TOTALLT AWESOME HEDGEHOG
" Kairi Mckayla " :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

[attachment=2:1m4rqruw]4659_81383313137_735208137_1878042_522082_n.jpg[/attachment:1m4rqruw]

[attachment=1:1m4rqruw]4659_81383328137_735208137_1878045_3083872_n.jpg[/attachment:1m4rqruw]

[attachment=0:1m4rqruw]4659_81383318137_735208137_1878043_6840831_n.jpg[/attachment:1m4rqruw]


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

[attachment=1:120u61ve]4659_81383338137_735208137_1878046_5175691_n.jpg[/attachment:120u61ve]

[attachment=0:120u61ve]n735208137_1878044_5001319.jpg[/attachment:120u61ve]

Okay That's All The Pics I Have of Her For Now!!!


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

AWWWW!!!!!! Kairi Mckayla is sooooo sweet<3 congrats


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

hedgieluver said:


> AWWWW!!!!!! Kairi Mckayla is sooooo sweet<3 congrats


Thanks  :mrgreen:        :mrgreen:


----------



## o0bibitte0o (Apr 22, 2009)

Whoa she have a AWSOME mask! :mrgreen:


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

o0bibitte0o said:


> Whoa she have a AWSOME mask! :mrgreen:


Thanks :mrgreen:       :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is just a little angel!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

shetland said:


> She is just a little angel!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank You :mrgreen:      :mrgreen:


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

haha she's adorable! And her mask reminds me of a racoon =)


----------

